# Bermuda Pre Emergent



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I was talking to Matt at the Grass Factor and her recommended to apply EndRun as a post emergent. What should I apply as a granular pre emergent and when. I live in Temple, Tx.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

You may find that only pendimethlin is available in granular form near you. Prodiamine is generally regarded as a better alternative with a longer residual if you can find it locally.

For the record, I wouldn't spray EndRun in any area that you are concerned about the appearance of, as 2-4,d applied in 100+ temps will scorch everything it touches.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Prodiamine, Dithiopyr, or Pentamethalin can all be found as a granular spreadable option.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Ok thank you. Should I just use Prodiamine or is there a combo that works best?


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Weren't all these Q's asked and answered here? I"m confused because I know multiple members took the time to provide feedback?? Sorry if I missed something.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4353

@T@Tennisace89

If your signature is up to date you've got a small enough space so the "savings" on spray versus granular is probably not significant.

I'm in DFW and lived this nightmare a few years ago. I'd go with Dithiopyr right now as it additionally has a slight post effect.

See if your Lowes stocks this. I use it and like it. Just bought another 5 bags this week  There's a $2 per bag mail-in rebate on right now for all the Sunniland product. It's not picture in the form I linked but I got the rebate from the last purchase. If they don't stock it (see end of this post), you can call Sunniland to find out who does or buy the Lowes store brand Sta-Green Crab-Ex Plus with fertilizer but it's Prodiamine and I don't usually like combined products (I tend to heavy hand the pre-emergent a bit  )
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-50-l ... 1000008818
https://sunnilandcorp.com/wp-content/up ... Rebate.pdf
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sta-Green-15-l ... 1000140077

Also, get yourself a bottle of Drive
https://www.domyown.com/drive-xlr8-herb ... -1520.html

and some sufactant
https://www.domyown.com/nonionic-surfac ... ?rrec=true

Yes, your TIF will take a hit but it can be minimized and it bounces back quickly, so long as your feeding your Bermuda and watering. I did some spot spraying on the 5th and it's almost recovered already.

DO A SMALL TEST AREA to get you acquainted with the results.

Minimize the problems by making sure the grass is well watered before you spray the Drive (instructions tell you this as well). Spray in the early morning, I'm usually out there no later than 7AM to spot spray. Wait 36 hours and water again. With the surfactant you can water sooner but this is what I've found works best for me. The mature crabgrass may not kill off. At this point in time I'd pull whatever I can of what's left and get on the Pre-emergent cycle. Remember, crabgrass is an annual but puts out a lot of seed that can last for a LONG time.

That bag I linked above will give you this treatment, September and next March on your lawn. Remember that 20K on the bag label is "UP TO". Read the right amount for Bermuda.

Image



Tennisace89 said:


> I was talking to Matt at the Grass Factor and her recommended to apply EndRun as a post emergent. What should I apply as a granular pre emergent and when. I live in Temple, Tx.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Other things to consider assuming you're using a granular product.
I'd suggest getting something without nitrogen. There are times of year where you'll want to apply a pre-em, sans nitrogen.
Pendamethalin an stain concrete yellow.
Dithiopyr has a slight post emergent impact but it tends to cost more.
I like prodiamine. It can be applied twice a year if you do the dosages correctly. It doesn't stain. It's good on grassy weeds like crabgrass in the summer, and poa annua in the fall.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

What months should I apply prodiamine I live in Temple, Tx. This is going to be my first time putting down a pre emergent. They laid my yard last July when they built our house.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

As a ball park - Sep and then Feb.

Others who live closer to you might chime in. The goal is before seasonal changes. You get poa annua when it starts to turn cool. You get crabgrass when it starts to warm up.


----------

